# Eheim 2213, enough or no?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you havnt seen my re-intro post, in a nutshell - after 5 years tankless, I'm planning out the new tank she who must be obeyed has consented to.

We're in the 30-50 gallon range, with the idea that the tank will have a 36" long footprint to fit an existing space.

To the question at hand - I know the Eheim 2213(that I have) is rated to 60 gallons? that said, with a moderately well planted tank, will that affect the effectiveness? Should I consider upsize or a secondary filter?

Its been a few years since I've had fish, so I'm having to re-learn, and google/searching old forum stuff can only parse through so much before my brain goes cloudy.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

How type of fish are you keeping?
What will your water changes be?

You should be ok but at the lower range of filter capacity as long as your not overstocked.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Agreed with chris, I run a 2213 on my 46 gallon planted and its fine. Mind you its also not overstocked and I run a powerhead for extra circulation


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

vrb th hrb said:


> Agreed with chris, I run a 2213 on my 46 gallon planted and its fine. Mind you its also not overstocked and I run a powerhead for extra circulation


I suppose worst case scenario, i can add one of my hob's if needed, and a powerhead till i get a secondary canister. probably wouldnt hurt to have a secondary attached as backup, albeit overkill.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

df001 said:


> I suppose worst case scenario, i can add one of my hob's if needed, and a powerhead till i get a secondary canister. probably wouldnt hurt to have a secondary attached as backup, albeit overkill.


For sure, I overfilter the hell out of my 75gallon, mind you its not planted and heavily stocked with plecos and big dirty bottom feeders. More filtration never hurts, if you dont mind the extra machinery


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Extra equipment may be the issue, our entire apartment has only 2 15 amp circuits for everything! I love the older building, but hate the electrical!! That said i think the cannister only draws a few watts, lighting will likely be the biggest juice draw.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

What type of lighting are you using?

You can never have enough filters 

I run an eheim 2217, fluval 404, AC70 and two ac50 powerheads in my 46gal and I still don't think it's doing a good job....(non planted and not overstocked anymore)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Haven't gotten lights chosen yet, will either get a 4bulb t5ho, or make my own ODNO t8 setup, will keep the lights moderate till I get the co2 setup.

Will likely grab another eheim when one comes up as a good deal.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i would go with another small powerhead on the other side but directed so the flow is going the same way.. circulation is key to make sure nutrients is distributed all over the tank.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> i would go with another small powerhead on the other side but directed so the flow is going the same way.. circulation is key to make sure nutrients is distributed all over the tank.


Yeah thats what ive did in the 20xtall i used to have planted, it needed the powerhead to keep things moving cuz of all the wood structure it had


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If one is not enough, "TRIPLE" it!


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm using a 2213 in my 40g breeder tank. I also have a powerhead at the opposite end of the tank to keep things moving. I bought this filter for my older smaller tank. If I was doing it again i'd go with the 2215 personally. My tank is fairly well planted but the fish load isn't huge at all. Also I would have gone with two small powerheads in different spots instead of one larger one.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> What type of lighting are you using?
> 
> You can never have enough filters
> 
> I run an eheim 2217, fluval 404, AC70 and two ac50 powerheads in my 46gal and I still don't think it's doing a good job....(non planted and not overstocked anymore)


Lol wow! ive got my 180 gallon with a 2217 and a fluval 403 with 3 big dirty peacock bass, and i feel like my water stays clean.


----------

